# staring in the corner?



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

The first couple weeks after we got our rehomed tiel, I would catch him staring at the upper corner of the room. There was nothing there. I checked and double checked. He stopped doing it until last night. He was playing outside of his cage and then froze and started staring at the same corner. I coaxed him to my shoulder and for 30 minutes he stood on my shoulder with his crest raised staring. Did not want scritches, etc. I ended up putting him back in his cage. He took one bit of millet and went back to staring at the corner. I sat with him until he relaxed and then covered his cage for bed. There was nothing there. And the lights were on so it was well lit- no shadows, etc. Any thoughts? It's not a big deal really but it started to weird me out a little yesterday..........


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Maybe he was staring at his own fluff floating in the air.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sometimes dally will stare at the wall for no reason too and will do it for long periods of time.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

That's good to know that Dally stares too. (And thanks Morla for the suggestion.) I was really getting a little worried that something was wrong with either Sunny or me- one of us needed glasses!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Is it possible Sunny saw a fly? Or maybe there's a spider web dangling from the corner that might move with the slightest breeze or movement of heat?


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

Could be he's looking at a spirit. IDK. I like Morla's idea too.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Now I haven't had experiences with birds and spirits.. however I have with dogs. I TOTALLY believe that children and animals can sense things so much more quicker than we can. Maybe he has a guardian birdie?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aw, a guardian birdie sounds sweet.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

He could also be doing it in response to hearing something you can't hear, like noises from your pipes or heating system. Roo often does this when I have her cage up against a shared wall in my apartment, so I assume she's hearing things from my neighbors that I'm not sensitive enough to pick up. I should make her a spy birdie, right?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

lol ! You could nickname her Gladys Kravitz.


----------

